# Dorito bread crumbs?



## Broge5 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not much of a cook, but I like to eat.  I absolutely love the Fiery Habanero Doritos, and wonder if they may make a good bread crumb coating for baked chicken.

I figure someone here has used Doritos or something similar for bread crumb coatings and hope maybe I could get some pointers.

Obviously I love the chips, but will the coating resemble the taste, or would it just morph into something unrecognizeable?  Or can someone recommend some good ways to get the flavor I am after?

I can just try it I suppose, but thought I'd shoot this out for advice first.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it would be worth a try.  What do you have to lose?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 24, 2010)

Go for it!  I've seen other recipes where they use chips for coatings.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure, why not?  I use Doritos, etc. as the filler in meatloaf and, instead of tomato sauce, I substitute salsa.  Great Tex-Mex meatloaf.


----------



## Margaux (Aug 24, 2010)

I bet it would work--I just baked some chicken using crushed croutons. I've also used crushed jalapeno crackers, and plain old tortilla chips. The only thing I've noticed is that the flavor is a little tamed down after baking. Experiment--you might have to add a little cayenne to the mix to get it hot enough.


----------



## Horab (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but a couple of people I know have used Doritoes of various flavors as some kind of coating for chicken and it worked. I think it's probably best to make sure the chips are finely crushed and the idea to add cayenne pepper toward the end like Margaux said would help with the loss of spiceiness that happens with cooking.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 24, 2010)

One of my dirty-pleasures is trailer-trash taco salad.  Scrambled hamburger with taco seasonings (I do divert from true trash-dom and make my own here), shredded iceberg lettuce, shredded "Mexican" cheeses, picante sauce, Catalina dressing, and crushed Nacho-Cheese Doritos.

I can't remember the last time I made it myself, but I always seem to eat twice my fill of it when it's available at pot lucks.


----------



## thetastespot (Aug 24, 2010)

I've used corn flakes before for various casseroles... very 1970's cooking style, but great for comfort food. I'm sure doritos would work great.


----------

